# So long Im done



## skidiot (Jun 2, 2008)

I cant take the frustration any more. Ive been beating head against the wall with this woodworking BS for too many years now and have accomplishing nothing. The scrap man is coming tomorow to haul away all this junk. Now I will at least have my garage back.
Bye


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

We all do what we have to do but I would be glad to own any of your projects. It could be more than just woodworking frustrating you why don't you just take a break from woodworking for a while. Not really my business what ever you do take care.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Huh? Give up woodworking? Maybe when I die!!


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Why don't you take a step back and let it just sit for 6 months. If you still feel that way then, execute your "going out of business" plan.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Aren't you supposed to post this in the arguement thread? After all, you are argueing with yourself as to whether or not you should quit. LOL


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

If I had your abilities, I sure would not 'Quit'


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

got patience?


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

maybe he'll have more respect for woodworkers now lol


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

I just looked at your projects and I think you do some nice work. I agree with the other guys. Pack your stuff up and give yourself a break from woodworking. I lost my job 3 years ago and did not feel much like doing anything. More good came from losing my job than bad. I did not realize that at the time. After fighting to get my job back for two years and losing my case on a technicallity I decided to take my retirerment. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

God Bless
tom


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

Don't be on the skids my friend, I feel your pain too! We have a lot of effort invested in this craft, don't let it go away! This is the worst time for jobs in 60 years or more so maybe we have had it good for a long time. Now is the time to find ways to just survive! Think of the masses that have no idea how to make anything at all. These are the ones to give up, not you! Take Pride that you can construct & win! Things will take time to get better for sure. It's up to the sturdy to keep the faith. Buy American, work for your neighbors, Build your skills, Keep the faith, never give up!


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

As Winston Churchill said during the darkest hours of WWII

Never give in, never give in, never; never; never; never - in nothing, great or small, large or petty - never give in except to convictions of honor and good sense"


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

you can't just throw away skills because of a short wick…take time and breathe and show what kind of a flame a short wick can bring!


----------



## yarydoc (Oct 16, 2009)

Woodworking is my relaxation. It has never and will never make a profit. Most of my projects are gifts. When I sell something I'll add some money to the pot and buy another tool. I doubt that the ones that do this for a living would do it if they hated it. If this upsets you this much maybe you should quit because a woodworking shop is the last place you need to be frustrated. I would give it some time to make sure it was the woodworking that was the problem. Good luck with what ever you decide.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

I will be sorry to see you go. 
I may not comment much but I do try to look at everybody's stuff. just not enough time to write everybody. 
You have made some good looking stuff that I wouldn't be ashamed to have my name on. 
Perhaps a vacation from it is the answer. 
I have no idea exactly what you are frustrated with, whether a particular process or part, or the whole thing - but a hobby shouldn't be any more frustrating than trying to outdo ourselves with the next project.
Good luck and less frustrating times whatever you choose to do!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Hmm?? I'm at a loss for words.


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

Slow down. Take a break. I'm assuming from your posts that it's a hobby that you enjoyed. I enjoyed going out in my little bassboat and fishing at one time. I guess I got a little burned out on it so my boat just sits there. Someone stole my old outboard off of it so I bought another old motor, but still, there she sits. I haven't even used it with the new motor yet after a year but I want it ready to go "just in case" because it's what I enjoy, even if I don't feel like doing it now. I still have my darts and dartboard too even though I haven't thrown in a couple years. There are a lot of things I have done in my life that I enjoy, for example, hiking, camping, motorcross, and canoeing to name a few, but woodworking, bassfishing and dart throwing are my favorites and what I would call my hobbies if anyone asked. You sound like a woodworker to me, so I would say hold onto the tools for a while until the day when you feel like working some wood. If the car survived outside all this time, it will be okay out of the garage a couple more years.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I'm catching a cold and have a migraine starting. Can I quit too?


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Skidiot,
I jujst looked at your gallery (I'm new here) and I see no reason for your discontent-unless you starteed out to build Queen Anne and wound up with Arts and Crafts instead! It's either very well done AC or poorly done QA. Take a break, unwind, and see what feels good later. You have talent and potential. Don't let a bad day screw that up.

Talk to us. Sounds as if everyone wants to help. Stay in touch.

Steve


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

I made the choice to start woodworking because I'm disabled. I have a seizure disorder, had to retire (not safe to work in a auto plant). Of course it's not safe to be around woodworking equipment also. But I can't just sit around infront of my computer all day long. ( my butt is getting to sorea) LOL.. I found that when I'm feeling good enough to get out there and work on my craft, i'm relaxed. But if I'm feeling bad I sit infront my computer. And think about woodworking, sometimes I just go out there and clean up or just do a little sanding or something.. Don't give it up.. Just back up a bit.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

So long Skidiot, good luck with whatever you try next in life!


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

Any tools u want to get rid of?


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Well if Skidiot is going to quit so am I !! I hate eating sawdust anyway )


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

If you really wanted to quit , then you would have without all of the fanfare ….think about it : ) We all have our own tough and frustrating times to deal with . I've been out of work for almost two years so far …talk about frustration and depression !! Keep your chin up , my friend , and you'll be able to see the blue sky and sunshine coming your way very soon : )


----------



## skidiot (Jun 2, 2008)

Everybody claims that woodworking is "So Much fun", "Relaxing', "Enjoyable" well I havent seen it yet. All I can get is unnecessary self inflicted stress. And my "Wonderful" completed projects look good on a tiny pic from 10 feet away. You cant see all the gaps cracks and unevenness. I get plenty of needless stress at work.


----------



## Satterfield_Ben (Jan 8, 2010)

Two options.
1. Do something that you find more enjoyable. I worked on computers/networks outside my job for the last ten years. It got to the point that when ever the phone rang, it was some buddy asking a computer question. I got fed up with being that guy you called when your hard drive crashed and you wanted me to recover your porn collection. So I backed away from it. Started clearing out my workshop full of computer stuff and began working with wood.

2. Find a group of people that do stuff similar. Either learn from someone with more experience than you. Or teach someone with less experience than you. Remember your projects (with all their "imprefections") are better than what I've built. I spent a couple of hours yesterday on my new TS seeing if I could cut the line I marked for cutting.


----------



## THEGREATPUMPKIN (Nov 21, 2009)

Skidot,I feel your pain ,but it's a personal thing. If I had 1/2 your skill I would be ecstatic. Your projects make mine look like what they are, very beginner like. Don't get me wrong ,I'm not ashamed of my stuff, but woodworking is a lifelong learning experience. I get very,very frustrated alot of the time . When I do I walk away and try again after I calm down. You do realize that a photo can hide alot of defects or expose them, most people try the former. I hope you step back for awhile and take a break . If you still feel that way then good luck with whatever you choose to do. I believe if you look close enough, almost every project will have flaws and I bet the maker will hope no one else will see them. Good luck ,JIM


----------



## 65Slick (Jan 4, 2010)

Unfortunately I have too many interests! I am restoring my 65 Ford F-100. The chassis has been sandblasted and I have the cab on it's back welding in patch panels. I got frustrated with it a couple of months ago and set it aside. I have been doing my wood working since for my shop time and it has been a great relief.

I see you work with pallet wood, I have come across a good supply of pallet wood but over this last weekend I spent more time getting the wood to a point that I could use it rather than building a project! If that is the case I will end up getting frustrated too!

Have Fun
Marty


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Sorry to see you go *skidiot* ... I understand the frustration. I spent many years in a profession where everything had to happen at warp speed, I had to worship the clock, and a 'New York Minute' was sometimes way too long.

In a sense, woodworking has taught me patience, and though my projects are by no means masterpieces, I'm proud of them, and the longer I stay at this, the better I think I am getting at it.

Hope you find something that is good for you!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

its supposed t be calming and peaceful…or should i say pieceful. but you cant just expect it to be done in one day. Patience is i'd say the main key.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thankfully I have alot


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

I also viewed your projects and they look to be very well put together. I'm a sucker for craftsman style projects and I like yours! Like others said before take a break. Ive gotten frustrated in the past with projects and walked away from woodworking and then sold off tools only to find a year later that I wanted to get back to the wood and bought replacement tools at a much higher price. Don't sell the tools you'll regret it later.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Skidiot,
Not sure what you where expecting from woodworking, but for me, I've felt every emotion going while woodworking. I've been doing it professionally for 25 years, and I'm as passionate today as I was when I started, but….........I still get frustrated as hell at times…............Still get disappointed with my work at times…......and I'm still trying to figure how to make money at this! lol. But all said and done, I love being able to take a piece of wood and create something. Is it perfect? Never! It's a never ending learning experience. We never have enough experience, we never have enough tools, we never have a big enough shop, but that's the beauty of it. That's why I enjoy Lumber Jocks so much. I see projects that remind me of projects I've done, but mostly I see projects of every caliber that amaze me, and I realize how "limited" my woodworking skills are, but that's OK, that's what motivates me. I want to learn more. I've looked at your projects and see some very nice work. Let's hope you do see the gaps or loose joints, or a glue mark or some other flaw. That's part of the learning experience, that's a good reason to do another project. I try to learn from each project. 
Like others have said, maybe you need to step back for a while and take a look at what is really the most frustrating about your hobby and see if it is worth dealing with. Trust me, you're not the only one that gets frustrated. I'll be glad to compare notes any day! lol.


----------



## SgtSnafu (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi Skidiot,

Let me say - I feel you are the epitome of the classic woodworker… Consider the early woodworkers, they had to do it all by hand normally even with handmade tools, from rough lumber. In lieu of dwelling on the gaps, cracks, and unevenness - take pride in that you have grown your skills, despite your tools or source of material. I bet you can look at your first project and your last project and see where you have improved. It does take time and patience, I know with every project I do I learn, and when I rush through them I usually screw something up….. ;-)

As everyone here, I hate to see you go, and wish you well on your future endeavors…


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Woodworking is like golf. If you keep score you're not going to like it.

In other words, don't take it too seriously.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

skidiot, sounds like woodworking isn't your bag, I'd quit too. I quit hunting 20 yrs ago even though all my buddies at the time were doing it still. DR told me I would be better off if I stayed on flat ground because of knee problems. Sometimes the best is to make the change


----------



## RedShirt013 (May 17, 2008)

Whenever you get frustrated, just tell yourself that particular project is not vital. You don't have to do it, just store or trash it and move on to some other more fun projects. That's why a lot of LJ don't make WW a profession, because you retain control and you can take a break from it whenever you want.

But personally I know I can't get over myself buying some furniture from a store when I know I can make something better. Unless I don't have the time for it.


----------



## bigfish_95008 (Nov 26, 2009)

Just looked at your posted projects, that is some great stuff for scrap wood. Maybe someday I will have your skill. At the rate I am going I may never get there, but I know I will keep trying because I just love the smell of sawdust in the morning. There are times when I just have to jump on the bike and pedal some miles away and clear my head. DON'T DO ANYTHING YOU WILL REGRET SOME MORNING IN THE NEAR FUTURE! Either that or at least sell off your tools to some poor schelp who wants to get started in the hobby


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

This is reply no. 39…. nobody is agreeing with you. Your work is beautiful, you have talent. You are just having a bad day so take a break and go to the movies.
I hope you have reconsidered
Regards
Cher


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*Skidiot*: Your projects look pretty good to me, only wished I had the talent to make them. TheDane seems to have a previous employment that I had. Mine was terminated by illness and after surgery I had no idea in my head about how or what I could do to keep occupied within the bounds of my health. My wife suggested woodworking - I thought she was crazy as I had absolutely no knowledge or skils about it, but I tried it mainly just to keep her happy. I started reading and collected tools I read I would need, joined LJs as a source of information, and gradually I began to delight in messing around in the shop not particularly trying to make anything. I found it gave me peace and contentment just being in the shop, you made the pace, work, mess and got to clean it up - all in your own time, no pressure, no rules.
I have made a few things since, but nothing of any quality or precision, but it is ME that is in all of them.
An unhappy environment and depression can make one fail at anything they do and will continue on to any other path they take.

There has been some good advice given by Ljs, some of whom had been in your situation. Personally I would not give up the idea of woodworking and in you case maybe a sebatical to clear your head. You seem to have the ability to make things albeit not exactly to your persieved high standards, but your work is better that a lot of LJ's and can only get better through practice and information via LJs.
Please think twice before you make a decision you may regret, but whatever decision you make, I wish you well


----------



## mvflaim (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm with you Skid, half of the stuff I made is garbage, the other half I already burned. Take up blacksmithing. That's what I'm doing.


----------



## PaulfromVictor (Mar 29, 2009)

Take a breath. If in a few months you have no desire to do woodworking, put your stuff up on craigslist and take up croche' or something. If you get rid of your stuff in a fit of rage, you will be pissed when you settle down and realize what you did.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

yup, take a breather.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Your finished projects are quite nice, but maybe you're trying to make a product without the right tools or raw material. If you're using used skids or scrap wood, there's a limit as to what you can get from this source. I would suggest trying to invest in a small amount of higher quality wood or finding a cheap source for such, and creating with this new source.

Go ahead and clean out the garage of the junk to make room for more quality stock. Start small and with higher quality. I'm sure you'll be pleased with the results.


----------



## sharktoothhunter (Jan 17, 2010)

We are our own biggest critics! What do others think about your work? I see all the flaws in mine!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

I hate that about myself….When I build a project I can point out soooo many little problems that peeve me but the customer or viewer will not notice anything wrong which is fine with me as long as they don't see it


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Your woodworking is too stressful? So stop building furniture, try making puzzles or games for kids. There are lots of things that can be made from wood without being large furniture pieces. Find something you enjoy making. Or close the shop and take up golf.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

This is why you need a beer fridge in your shop !!


----------



## Todd46 (Jan 18, 2010)

any tools you want to sell ?i'm in S. IL


----------



## Todd46 (Jan 18, 2010)

have a beer & take a break from it for a few days


----------



## Todd46 (Jan 18, 2010)

you dont want to saty inside with the wife for to long ?


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey Skidiot, Take a break just give all a rest. But don't get rid of your tools, you may need one that you have to make a repair around the house. Don't even think about WW for a while (unless you want to), maybe take a couple months or a year or more then decide.

I did that in 15 years ago because WW just wasn't fitting in anymore, couldn't even tell you why. Some of my tools were packed for over ten years.

Time can be a wonderful helper.


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

We have all been there, we all have projects that look good in tiny pictures, we all have thought about calling the scrapman. But, taking time, learning from mistakes. Man sometimes, all of a sudden, things go right, I started learning, I started measuring right, sneaking up on cuts, ect….. then it became relaxing again, fun, and productive. Occasionally my wife will even ask me to build something instead of me just demanding the oppurtunity to build what she could buy cheaper. 
I wish you luck. But I am glad that I have just kept on plugging away.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

this thread is gettin pretty big for someone who's not around anymore…lol


----------



## mike85215 (Oct 16, 2009)

Skidiot…...Okay, two weeks ago I told my wife that I wanted to sell everything and quit….she begged and pleeded with me to not sell then she went and posted here on lj's to get me to keep on keepin on. Then I went out and bought a new tool, then another 100 feet of red oak you know what? Now I am as happy as can be….....So go buy a new tool, it will help get you out of the winter doldrums.
By the way, to all you lj's that tried to convince me to stay a heartfelt thank you….I really cannot think of a better field to work in.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings: All I can say is sell and get out. Quit…. it don't make me any difference if that's what you want to do…...... I don't care one way or another…........ It's your business, not everybody else's. Go for it.
Get as much as you can for the tools, and take up playing bridge…......well….. I don't know about that one…..
it's pretty stressful too….you may not can handle that either….................


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Woodworking is not for everyone. If you find the need to quit doing this, it is certainly your choice….I have wanted to quit lots of things in my life…sometimes I do…sometimes I am just venting…..whatever you choose is your business….no one here can make that decision for you….Good Luck on whatever you choose to do…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Okay I saw your projects, they look good. Then I look at your post. I have to assume you are on a project and stuck. Take a breather, work on something else, read a book, whatever, then come back to it. Or if this is a symptom of a medical issue, seek treatment.


----------

